# Android's Backup and restore data. (Cannot re-establish account.)



## FlyingJ (Oct 17, 2011)

Updated to AOKP M5 and skipped the initial setup by pressing top left, right, bottom right and bottom left to skip the setup. Instead I did restore via Ti backup and all is fine.

I see though in the phone settings "Backup and reset" that I have the "backup my data" checked, but for the backup account listed just below that it says "No account is currently storing backed up data."

It will not allow me to select anything under the "backup account", even though I can get it to highlight.

Anyone get past this or force the setup wizard w/o having to wipe phone?

Thanks!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Did you add your google account back under settings > accounts & sync


----------



## FlyingJ (Oct 17, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Did you add your google account back under settings > accounts & sync


Yes I did that, and all services are syncing just fine, I just noticed when I was looking at google dashboard to see what was backed up that I noticed no data backed up and then discovered that no account was listed/selectable in the backup/restore phone settings.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Then I'm stumped... I would try wiping cache & dalvik in recovery and if that doesn't work then I would would try a data wipe also. That's all I know. Hopefully someone else has another idea for you. Good luck.


----------



## sygyzy (Jul 4, 2012)

I am having this same issue. If anyone has a solution, it'd be appreciated.


----------



## strobolus (May 30, 2012)

Same issue here
tried wipe cache and dalvik to no avail.
Trying now to wipe data.

if anyone has any clue it would be greately appreciated
Thank you!


----------



## tcapote (May 29, 2012)

Same issue here, running JellyBro Cm10 Kang. Not sure when it started, but it's been that way at least for a few build.


----------



## strobolus (May 30, 2012)

I tried BAMF and I can choose the account for backup, no problem.

I like this is really a Rom issue

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## JussiBolu (Feb 9, 2014)

I think there is all-in-one software that can backup and restore Android data so that you don't have to backup separately with different tool.
For example, I used to use a backup tool called Phone Transfer. It's quite simple to use, all I have to do is follow their guide.
How to Backup and Restore Android Data
Hope that guide may help you too.


----------

